# Measuring RT60



## sergioTOOL (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi

I´m totally new to REW, but I´ve read a fair bit of the help files.
Can somebody tell me a straight forward way to measure RT60 without all the eqing, processor, soundcard bits. Is there a straightforward connection setup.
Is it possible to measure it with Pink Noise.

many thanks


Sergio


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can somebody tell me a straight forward way to measure RT60 without all the eqing, processor, soundcard bits. Is there a straightforward connection setup.


You don't require eq'ing or have any concern over soundcard bits to measure RT60 or use REW.

All features of REW first require a simple response measurement to be taken. Then all the other functions are derived from the impulse response.

Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

RT60 is really only valid in large rooms.

brucek


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Large room = any distance >100'.


----------

